# Mire man - Ground breaker



## HauntCast (Jul 25, 2008)

Here is my latest ground breaker that I finally finished at the Mass Make and Take at Zombie F's house yesterday.


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

Why did you post this in two different threads under separate topics?

Looks like yawl had a fun make n take. I like the pose.


----------



## sleepersatty99 (Jul 14, 2009)

im sorry but i dont have sound on my computer at work. what did you use to make the body and what was used to cover it?


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

good work!


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

sleepersatty99 said:


> im sorry but i dont have sound on my computer at work. what did you use to make the body and what was used to cover it?


Would you like us to provide closed caption for you? tee hee.


----------



## sleepersatty99 (Jul 14, 2009)

Nah, just use sign language... lol


----------

